# July 23th, 'New' WD will be on vacation/offline starting next Monday for a week'New'



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2009)

News:

Will be on vacation/offline starting next Monday for a week. Maybe a bit longer.

Sorry


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that's very bad news indeed. I just can't help to wonder why...


----------



## kinem (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear it WD, but at least it's just a work issue.  Good luck.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Luck WD!


----------



## ukingsken (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Luck! Negative work related sounds all kinds of horrible.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! Stupid work always gets in the way of fun!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck WD, hope to have you back here soon!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

Bummer, sorry to hear that. Hope you can get back soon.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

You'll be sorely missed, WD!  Tarrk will be awaiting your return.

Best wishes my friend.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm still alive. With a little luck, I will have again a regular schedule starting in June. I miss you guys (and gals).


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I'm still alive. With a little luck, I will have again a regular schedule starting in June. I miss you guys (and gals).





Miss you too, WD! Come back soon!


----------



## Dr Simon (May 15, 2009)

Cool. Better not subject Growling Ape to the horrible fate I had planned for him, then...


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2009)

Great! ^^


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2009)

Consider this a hopeful and pre-emptive "welcome Back"


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2009)

Woot! Come on back, Walkin' Man!


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2009)

Preliminary 'welcome back', WD!

If it would have been much longer, I had the perfect way to get Girgal out of the way ...


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

Great news, WD!  Tarrk has missed very little, although he himself has been missed very greatly.  Oh, I'm just so HAPPY!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

Hi, I'm back. At least half-way. I will look at my old games, if my character is still there and post in the ooc threads. Mayb I will have abandon some games  because of time issues. I will see.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2009)

Garagos has just been unusually quiet of late in the Tomb of Horrors. You are welcome to pick up and post any time you like.


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2009)

And welcome back!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

just to warn you, Harrison and Logans are still bitin and snarln at each other, just like you left them!


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> just to warn you, Harrison and Logans are still bitin and snarln at each other, just like you left them!



THEY ARE NOT!!     (so nyahhh)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

*Harrison pushes logan*
Yes we are!


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

Logan staggers and blushes, "I think I just peed a little."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

*Sigh*

Harrison walks away shaking his head in disbelief.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

Shoot man, I was thinking that we had done this in Scotley's Tomb of Horrors thread!  Dang!  I wanted this to be real!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> Shoot man, I was thinking that we had done this in Scotley's Tomb of Horrors thread!  Dang!  I wanted this to be real!




I was wondering what you two were talking about.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 2, 2009)

never wonder about us two. You will never be sain again. Ylou have been warned!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> never wonder about us two. You will never be sain again. Ylou have been warned!!!





I knew that about Leif. I suppose I'll have to add you to the list now.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2009)

Exactly how long is said list?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Exactly how long is said list?





Don't worry Voda. You're on there too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2009)

That's the stuff, heh!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 4, 2009)

How far up the list am I?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it's just an enumerative kind of list, not a rank. I might probe wrong.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> How far up the list am I?




You've got a ways to go before you catch up to Leif!


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I knew that about Leif. I suppose I'll have to add you to the list now.





Rhun said:


> You've got a ways to go before you catch up to Leif!



[said in a bad Mexican accent] "Lists?  We don't need no steenking lists!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2009)

Leif said:


> [said in a bad Mexican accent] "Lists?  We don't need no steenking lists!"




Hee hee hee.


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2009)

Boy!  Talk about hijacking a thread!  This thread is supposed to be a notice of Walking Dad's absence and return.  See what we've done to it?  (I don't really think that WD will mind, though...)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2009)

two words you never say in an airport:

Hi Jack!!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> Boy!  Talk about hijacking a thread!  This thread is supposed to be a notice of Walking Dad's absence and return.  See what we've done to it?  (I don't really think that WD will mind, though...)





Of course, if you felt bad about it you could simply stop posting to it!  And yeah, I don't think WD cares at all.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2009)

You guys make my brain hurt.  In a good way though. 

*L*


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> two words you never say in an airport:
> 
> Hi Jack!!!




So that's why people don't greet me at the airport ...

(realname = Jack)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> two words you never say in an airport:
> 
> Hi Jack!!!






kinem said:


> So that's why people don't greet me at the airport ...
> 
> (realname = Jack)




yes, sorry but true. perhaps you can adopt the irish equivalnt or john or even the russian equivilant of John : Ivan?

Otherwise, you wil be regrettfully shunned at the airports.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

Jemal said:


> You guys make my brain hurt.  In a good way though.
> *L*



Blame Rhun for that.  At least, that's what I always do. 


kinem said:


> So that's why people don't greet me at the airport ...
> (realname = Jack)



Or when you're away from work, someone will say, "Hey, where's Jack?" and someone else will respond, "Jack's off!"   Or something like that, anyway.  *sigh* that one just didn't quite have the impact that I was looking for....


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> Blame Rhun for that.  At least, that's what I always do.




Its a solid plan.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> yes, sorry but true. perhaps you can adopt the irish equivalnt or john or even the russian equivilant of John : Ivan?




Except that "Jack" relates to James - Latin Jacobus, thus to French Jacques, Italian Giaccomo, Spanish Iago...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2009)

... German Jakob ...


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

kinem said:


> So that's why people don't greet me at the airport ...
> 
> (realname = Jack)




Excellent name kinem! My son's name is Jack as well.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Except that "Jack" relates to James - Latin Jacobus, thus to French Jacques, Italian Giaccomo, Spanish Iago...




Actually Jack does relate to John.



			
				http://www.thinkbabynames.com/meaning/1/Jack said:
			
		

> The boy's name Jack j(a)-ck is pronounced jak. It is of Old English origin. Name based on John (Hebrew) "the Lord is gracious", or Jacques, the French form of Jacob (Hebrew) "he who supplants". The name has a rugged, down-to-earth aura. Jackie is used more for girls than for boys. Actors Jackie Gleason, Jack Nicholson, Jack Black; comedian Jack Benny; exercise guru Jack LaLanne.
> 
> Jack has 8 variant forms: Jackie, Jackman, Jacko, Jacky, Jacq, Jacqin, Jak and Jaq.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

So, Ryan, new assignment for you -- How does the name Joachim/Joaquin figure into all of this?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> So, Ryan, new assignment for you -- How does the name Joachim/Joaquin figure into all of this?




Forget that...how does Leif figure in? LOL.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Jack - meaning of Jack name*
> _The boy's name Jack j(a)-ck is pronounced jak. It is of Old English origin. Name based on John (Hebrew) "the Lord is gracious", or Jacques, the French form of Jacob (Hebrew) "he who supplants". The name has a rugged, down-to-earth aura. Jackie is used more for girls than for boys. Actors Jackie Gleason, Jack Nicholson, Jack Black; comedian Jack Benny; exercise guru Jack LaLanne.
> 
> Jack has 8 variant forms: Jackie, Jackman, Jacko, Jacky, Jacq, Jacqin, Jak and Jaq.
> ...




based on John (Hebrew) "the Lord is gracious", or Jacques, the French form of Jacob (Hebrew)

I don't think 'John' is Hebrew...


----------



## Dr Simon (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Actually Jack does relate to John.




Y'know,  after I wrote that I remembered my Shakespeare, with Sir John "Jack" Falstaff. Considering John and Jacob are two different root names, I've no idea how the connection came about. "Jack" seems to have been a generic connotation (as in "every man Jack" or "Jack Tar" for a sailor), and I believe has also had vaguely smutty connotations (more than likely played upon for Jack Falstaff) akin to being known as "Dick". More than that, I cannot say


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> based on John (Hebrew) "the Lord is gracious", or Jacques, the French form of Jacob (Hebrew)
> 
> I don't think 'John' is Hebrew...




Neither is Jacob as such. But yeah, that should be Yokhanan or somesuch in western script...


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2009)

Actually, my real name is Jacques, and my "Hebrew name" is Yakov


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Forget that...how does Leif figure in? LOL.



Truly, I just heard from some scandinavian ENWorlder, Ozymandias79, about the name "Leif."  He told me that it means "heir," but I have always been told that it means "beloved."


kinem said:


> Actually, my real name is Jacques, and my "Hebrew name" is Yakov



Cousteau or Smirnov?  What a choice!



And I had decided, all on my own mind you, that your rn just simply MUST be "Ken M." hahahahaha


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Truly, I just heard from some scandinavian ENWorlder, Ozymandias79, about the name "Leif."  He told me what it means "heir," but I have always been told that it means "beloved."




Per babynames.com, LEIF does mean _heir_.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2009)

Just looking at this thread and man... did it take a weird turn from WD saying he's back


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> And I had decided, all on my own mind you, that your rn just simply MUST be "Ken M." hahahahaha




Short for kinematics.  I likes my physics.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

kinem said:


> Short for kinematics.  I likes my physics.



You're welcome to it, man!  And more power to you.

I gave up physics for Lent in 1987 on the urging of my Intermediate Mechanics professor.  (And, incidentally, my advisor at the time.)  I went on to have an almost illustrious undergraduate career as a Reformed Physicist/History Major, and then ascended to law school.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Just looking at this thread and man... did it take a weird turn from WD saying he's back




Indeed, indeed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2009)

Let's change the topic back to the meanings of our online names 

I like the comic 'Walking Dead' and I'm a dad. 'Nough said


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Let's change the topic back to the meanings of our online names
> 
> I like the comic 'Walking Dead' and I'm a dad. 'Nough said




I'll need to take a look at that. I love zombies.

My online name is my university id to log into their system. I use it for everything because it's always available so 1 username for anything I do online.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

My handle is from the first PC I designed for the (original) AD&D Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting back in 87 (I think). Rhun Darkstar, moon elf ranger/magic-user. Of course, I intended at the time for it to be pronounced "rune" when I think the spelling would indicate "run." Oh, well...what can you do?


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

That's funny, reminds me of the Rogue my friend rolled in our first game back in the 90's. His name was Luscious Moonshine...it was supposed to be Lucius, but he misspelled it and when the DM was looking over the character sheets at the first session he doubled over laughing. After that Lucius was Luscious for the rest of the campaign.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

renau1g said:


> That's funny, reminds me of the Rogue my friend rolled in our first game back in the 90's. His name was Luscious Moonshine...it was supposed to be Lucius, but he misspelled it and when the DM was looking over the character sheets at the first session he doubled over laughing. After that Lucius was Luscious for the rest of the campaign.




That's great! In the last tabletop game I played, one of the PCs (an elf) picked Smallwood for his surname without realizing the "double entendre" nature of the name...needless to say, not only did the other PCs tease him, but just about every NPC that heard his name began to tease him as well. It was a good time.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

Mine is just boring -- my real (middle) name is Leif, and that's what my friends call me.  That was how I received my invitation to ENWorld, though, so I just went with it.  I blame Scotley (the sender of said invitation).

And, Rhun, you neglected to mention the appearance of "Rhun" on maps of Tolkein's Middle Earth.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2009)

Jemal was the first named badguy I ever invented as a DM for a D&D campaign - A 2nd ed Vampire Assassin.   It was made up from my real name (Jim).  This was nearly 2 decades ago.  Since then, I've become very attached to several different incarnations of the character, and 'jemal' has become my online persona.

Ironically, I didn't find out until several years after inventing the character that 'Jamal' was a common name amongst black people, after asking people on the internet why they kept mispelling my name with an A instead of an E.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> And, Rhun, you neglected to mention the appearance of "Rhun" on maps of Tolkein's Middle Earth.





Well, yes...Rhun is also a nation in Middle Earth. But it really didn't have anything to do with the PC name.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2009)

Mine is pretty straight forward too. Scotley being a nickname I picked up from my middle name, Scott, which is in fact the name I go by. 

I'll take the blame for Leif's dull handle. Lord knows I've taken the blame for lots of more unfortunately things in his life.


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'll take the blame for Leif's dull handle. Lord knows I've taken the blame for lots of more unfortunately things in his life.



And don't think for one second that I don't appreciate it, too!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> I'll take the blame for Leif's dull handle. Lord knows I've taken the blame for lots of more unfortunately things in his life.





Can I start using you as a scapegoat as well, Scotley?


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Can I start using you as a scapegoat as well, Scotley?



NO!  Keep your grubby hands off MY scapegoat!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry Rhun, it seems I'm already spoken for. I do have a younger brother that I used to use as a scapegoat rather frequently, but not so much lately. I would be willing to lend him to you at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Sorry Rhun, it seems I'm already spoken for. I do have a younger brother that I used to use as a scapegoat rather frequently, but not so much lately. I would be willing to lend him to you at a very reasonable rate.




[MrBurnsVoice]Excellent[/MrBurnsVoice]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

kinem said:


> Short for kinematics.  I likes my physics.






Leif said:


> You're welcome to it, man!  And more power to you.[




hey, thats it funny! phisics....power...matter to energy conversion....aw, nevermind.



> Reformed Physicist/History Major, and then ascended to law school.




ascended or descended?



Walking Dad said:


> Let's change the topic back to the meanings of our online names
> 
> I like the comic 'Walking Dead' and I'm a dad. 'Nough said






renau1g said:


> I'll need to take a look at that. I love zombies.




no ryan...no more zombies on the lawn for you!

as to subject of names:
real name: David;  Hebrew name: david, as in the King

on line screen name: Scott DeWar-- a permutation of the name of my favorite drink, Dewar's Scotch.

ya know, walking dad, you might need to change the topic of this thread to just rambling conversation.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> on line screen name: Scott DeWar-- a permutation of the name of my favorite drink, Dewar's Scotch.




Ah, a blended scotch man, eh? I prefer my single malts.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't afford single malts, to tell you the truth. too much invested in coffee I guess. But for the record, Duwar's does have a single malt that is smooooooth


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I can't afford single malts, to tell you the truth. too much invested in coffee I guess. But for the record, Duwar's does have a single malt that is smooooooth





They do? I'm going to have to check that out and give it a try.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hey, thats it funny! phisics....power...matter to energy conversion....aw, nevermind.



Actually, that's pretty funny to an ex-physics major!   But, as I recall from my mercifully brief studies of physics, the definition of Power is Work/Time  (Or was that Work*Time?)


Scott DeWar said:


> ascended or descended? [...to law school]



Speaking of which, have you seen "the Devil's Advocate' with Al Pacino and Keanu Reeves?
HIGHLY, HIGHLY, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!


Scott DeWar said:


> as to subject of names:
> real name: David;  Hebrew name: david, as in the King



And I had no idea that you were even Jewish!    Or are you claiming that Elvis was Jewish?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Speaking of which, have you seen "the Devil's Advocate' with Al Pacino and Keanu Reeves?
> HIGHLY, HIGHLY, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!




Definitely a great flick.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

Well for me, power is measured in watts and is  = to amps X volts, where volts = amps X resistance, so therefore, power = amps squared X resistance

as for the flick: yes great movie. That is the thought i get when i think of you Leif.and you are welcome for the complement. (I like to work on people's vanity)

as for being Jewish, there is a possibility i have hebrew blood in me with my Dutch roots. Beyond that I am not sure.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> as for being Jewish, there is a possibility i have hebrew blood in me with my Dutch roots. Beyond that I am not sure.




It is always hard to tell...go back far enough, and who knows what you'll find.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It is always hard to tell...go back far enough, and who knows what you'll find.



Adam and Eve... and Seth I hope, not Caine.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Mind fart*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> *Mind fart*



???

I'm no fundamentalist, BTW.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ???
> 
> I'm no fundamentalist, BTW.




No no, I deserve a slap for mythology fail...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2009)

whats a mind fart got to do with lineage?


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> whats a mind fart got to do with lineage?




Many things, but I edited my post out so fast that it doesn't even show "edited" note 

It was a shameful mythology fail...


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Adam and Eve... and Seth I hope, not Caine.





My mom has really gotten into geneaology the last few years. She has got some really detailed information going back a couple hundred years now, sketchier past that of course. Very interesting stuff, though I really wouldn't want to do the research myself.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Adam and Eve... and Seth I hope, not Caine.



hehe, yes, indeed!


Scott DeWar said:


> as for the flick: yes great movie. That is the thought i get when i think of you Leif.and you are welcome for the complement. (I like to work on people's vanity)



Hmmm, not quite sure how to take that.  I'm nowhere nearly as accomplished a lawyer as the character was, but arguably I am about that much of an a**hole!


Rhun said:


> My mom has really gotten into geneaology the last few years. She has got some really detailed information going back a couple hundred years now, sketchier past that of course. Very interesting stuff, though I really wouldn't want to do the research myself.



My mom used to be heavily into that stuff as well.  Thankfully, she seems to have been letting go of it now.  An interesting ancestor of mine is Colonel William Barrett Travis, who had the utter misfortune of being the commanding officer at the Alamo.  Not quite sure whether I should be proud of that, or do everything in my power to keep that knowledge to myself.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> My mom used to be heavily into that stuff as well.  Thankfully, she seems to have been letting go of it now.  An interesting ancestor of mine is Colonel William Barrett Travis, who had the utter misfortune of being the commanding officer at the Alamo.  Not quite sure whether I should be proud of that, or do everything in my power to keep that knowledge to myself.




I would certainly be proud of that. The defenders of the Alamo are heroes in my book. I mean, read the letter below that he wrote 02/24/1836...this shows his true character in my eyes.:



			
				Travis' letter "To the People of Texas and All Americans in the World" said:
			
		

> Fellow citizens and compatriots;
> 
> I am besieged, by a thousand or more of the Mexicans under Santa Anna. I have sustained a continual Bombardment and cannonade for 24 hours and have not lost a man. The enemy has demanded a surrender at discretion, otherwise, the garrison are to be put to the sword, if the fort is taken. I have answered the demand with a cannon shot, and our flag still waves proudly from the walls. I shall never surrender or retreat. Then, I call on you in the name of Liberty, of patriotism & everything dear to the American character, to come to our aid, with all dispatch. The enemy is receiving reinforcements daily and will no doubt increase to three or four thousand in four or five days. If this call is neglected, I am determined to sustain myself as long as possible and die like a soldier who never forgets what is due to his own honor & that of his country. Victory or Death.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

Character yes.  But smarts?  Hmmm.  I don't even know if Travis had any direct descendants.  I think he was, like, my geat-great-granduncle or something.  Maybe he was a 3rd or 4th cousin X-times removed.  I have relatives in Alabama who know the exact relationship (and can probably give you the names of all the intervening generations, too) but I sure don't.

And, btw, thanks!  On behalf of Uncle Bill, your support is much appreciated.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> ...
> 
> My mom used to be heavily into that stuff as well.  Thankfully, she seems to have been letting go of it now.  An interesting ancestor of mine is Colonel William Barrett Travis, who had the utter misfortune of being the commanding officer at the Alamo.  Not quite sure whether I should be proud of that, or do everything in my power to keep that knowledge to myself.




Cool. I have to do some geneaology, too.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2009)

Hell, I'm Canadian, and I'd be proud to have Travis in my history.  He had three things that I admire: Honour, faith in his country, and one big pair of cannon balls... if you'll pardon the double entendre.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Hell, I'm Canadian, and I'd be proud to have Travis in my history.  He had three things that I admire: Honour, faith in his country, and one big pair of cannon balls... if you'll pardon the double entendre.




Well said, Jemal. 

This kind of reminds me of the ST: DS9 episode _Once More Unto the Breach_ in which O'Brien and Bashir are arguing about Davy Crockett's death at the Alamo, and Worf overhears. His response: "You are both wrong. The only real question is whether you believe in the legend of Davy Crockett or not. If you do, then there should be no doubt in your mind that he died a hero's death. If you do not believe in the legend, then he was just a man, and it does not matter how he died."


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Cool. I have to do some geneaology, too.



Thanks! We're kinda proud of ol' Uncle Willy, too!  (My cousins in Alabama are absolutely obsessed with it.)    I hope you find a few Rothschilds and Rockefellers in your family tree!!


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Hell, I'm Canadian, and I'd be proud to have Travis in my history.  He had three things that I admire: Honour, faith in his country, and one big pair of cannon balls... if you'll pardon the double entendre.



Thanks, Jemal!  (I inherited the "cannon" balls!  )


Rhun said:


> Well said, Jemal.
> 
> This kind of reminds me of the ST: DS9 episode _Once More Unto the Breach_ in which O'Brien and Bashir are arguing about Davy Crockett's death at the Alamo, and Worf overhears. His response: "You are both wrong. The only real question is whether you believe in the legend of Davy Crockett or not. If you do, then there should be no doubt in your mind that he died a hero's death. If you do not believe in the legend, then he was just a man, and it does not matter how he died."



I haven't had a chance to see just a whole bunch of DS9, but I really like what I have seen.  And this has the ring of utter truth and  precision that many, if not all, of Worf's lines have.   to paraphrase Tim Robbins in "Bull Durham" --  "[Worf's] a NO-SHXX GUY!!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> I haven't had a chance to see just a whole bunch of DS9, but I really like what I have seen.  And this has the ring of utter truth and  precision that many, if not all, of Worf's lines have.   to paraphrase...oh, that actor who married Susan Sarandon (in one of his movies):  "[Worf's] a NO-SHXX GUY!!"




DS9 Seasons 3 thru 7: The best Star Trek there is.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> DS9 Seasons 3 thru 7: The best Star Trek there is.




Amen.  Some of my favourite Sci-Fi of all time, along with Firefly and B-5.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Amen.  Some of my favourite Sci-Fi of all time, along with Firefly and B-5.





Jemal, it seems like you and I have very similar taste in our Sci-Fi, because I agree with those 100%.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> DS9 Seasons 3 thru 7: The best Star Trek there is.





Jemal said:


> Amen.  Some of my favourite Sci-Fi of all time, along with Firefly and B-5.





Rhun said:


> Jemal, it seems like you and I have very similar taste in our Sci-Fi, because I agree with those 100%.



I almost totally agree, but I have to say that I prefer ST:TNG [POST Dr. Pulaski, of course!] to DS9 most of the time. B-5 is also as good, if not better (sacrilege?  possibly) that ST:TNG.  But I have yet to see Firefly. :-(  I'm not even sure if it's available where I live.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> I almost totally agree, but I have to say that I prefer ST:TNG [POST Dr. Pulaski, of course!] to DS9 most of the time.




All I can say is "ugh" to that.



Leif said:


> B-5 is also as good, if not better (sacrilege?  possibly) that ST:TNG.




B5 is far better from a story perspective. So much better that I can't believe you are even comparing them. 



Leif said:


> But I have yet to see Firefly. :-(  I'm not even sure if it's available where I live.




Hulu, baby. Hulu. Or you can order the Complete Series (only 14 episodes, unfortunately) for about $25-30 on Amazon. Well worth it, IMHO.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hulu, baby. Hulu.



I don't know what kind of Ute weed you've been smoking, but I am NOT your baby!  Talk about ugh!


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> B-5 is also as good, if not better (sacrilege?  possibly) that ST:TNG.



Duh! B5 is the best. Even Legend of the Rangers, crap as it may be...  







> But I have yet to see Firefly. :-(



Ditto. I think I managed to catch two episodes of it, but my work schedule prevented me from seeing the rest when they aired it here


----------



## Theroc (Jun 26, 2009)

Firefly=Love.


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Duh! B5 is the best.



Yeah, ok.  I concede.  It's just that some of us OLD farts remember back when StarTrek was the only choice available.  And we, therefore, give bonus points to the show for being first and breaking the new ground, because without Star Trek, B5 could not have existed as it did/does.


Theroc said:


> Firefly=Love.



Hmmm, sounds like a personal problem to me....


----------



## Theroc (Jun 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yeah, ok.  I concede.  It's just that some of us OLD farts remember back when StarTrek was the only choice available.  And we, therefore, give bonus points to the show for being first and breaking the new ground, because without Star Trek, B5 could not have existed as it did/does.
> 
> Hmmm, sounds like a personal problem to me....




>.>  Is B5 Babylon five?  Never saw that one... just saw a mess of Star Trek's and Firefly... those are the primary sci-fi shows I watched... at least the space-oriented ones...


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> >.>  Is B5 Babylon five?  Never saw that one... just saw a mess of Star Trek's and Firefly... those are the primary sci-fi shows I watched... at least the space-oriented ones...



And I've never seen "Firefly", so we're basically in the same boat.  Yes, b5 if "Babylon 5", and I think it is extremely well written, acted, and produced.  Highly recommended!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2009)

Aye, Babylon 5 is one of the best (if not the best) Sci-fi tv series ever produced. JMS was a master.  As for Firefly, also a great sci fi show, though only one season due to the tv producers being douchebags.  Though Whedon did manage to get a movie made for it after the fact (A good movie).


----------



## renau1g (Jun 30, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> News:
> 
> Because of change in workload and related stuff I will b e forced to reduce my games on ENWorld. This will mostly affect my 3. 5 games.
> 
> Sorry




Does this mean you're dropping out of RHOD?


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Does this mean you're dropping out of RHOD?



and, if so, does THAT mean that you'll soon have an opening??


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2009)

No, I will post in the affected games, too. Where else could I play an undead warforged ?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> an undead warforged ?




A what now? Now I need to read that game .


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Theroc said:


> >.>  Is B5 Babylon five?  Never saw that one... just saw a mess of Star Trek's and Firefly... those are the primary sci-fi shows I watched... at least the space-oriented ones...





JMS is definitely a master. 95% of the B5 episodes were written by him, instead of a collection of writers, so it has an integrity and continuity that most series can't hold up to. And (though the graphics are a bit cheesy by today's standards), B5 was the FIRST show to make 100% use of CGI for all of the ships and space scenes. That's pretty big from a historical perspective, looking at how far that technology has come now.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> No, I will post in the affected games, too. Where else could I play an undead warforged ?



EEK!  An Undead Warforged?  For real?  I didn't even know that there was such a thing.  "Undead Magical Construct" -- what a concept!   If Basher7 falls in my 'Keep on the Shadowfell' game, maybe we can convince Scotley to allow 'him' to be reanimated?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, he was a death-forged, a result of combining the tainted magical energies of the Red Wizards of Thay and the ingenuity of a few depraved Lantanese gnomes...


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> JMS is definitely a master. 95% of the B5 episodes were written by him, instead of a collection of writers, so it has an integrity and continuity that most series can't hold up to. And (though the graphics are a bit cheesy by today's standards), B5 was the FIRST show to make 100% use of CGI for all of the ships and space scenes. That's pretty big from a historical perspective, looking at how far that technology has come now.



Yeah. The big thing, though, was that he took the long approach and scripted the entire thing before the pilot. There were broad strokes and what not, but the core was there (and he knew how it ended years before it ended). Sort of presaged some of the long-story forms of Lost, etc., now (yes, I know the Brits did it before. JMS was the first to really do it well in the US).


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Yes, he was a death-forged, a result of combining the tainted magical energies of the Red Wizards of Thay and the ingenuity of a few depraved Lantanese gnomes...



Sounds like a really fun guy to have at parties!  Between him and Rajah..... man you have a tendency to play some off-the-wall characters now and then.    I'm just waiting for Xavier to go all psycho on us....


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2009)

He is fun to play. And who has a "tendency to play some off-the-wall characters"? r1 or me?


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> He is fun to play. And who has a "tendency to play some off-the-wall characters"? r1 or me?



Ummm, BOTH of you?? 

I can't decide which is weirder, his shifter cleric or your minotaur barbarian.

Of course, I would never do such a thing.  Never, never, never!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

[personal opinion] 

on the lines of the discussion of sci fi shows (also affectionately known as 'space oprah', I find the each of the three shows of star trek, B5 and firefly have unto themselves their own class. My only gripe of the three is that the firefly movie 'serenity' answered all of the questions. What can you do to that? How can you reserrect that? Wash and shepherd killed ... You cannot restart without those two!

[/personal opinion]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm forced to agree with you on the Serenity thing, but Joss really had no choice. Despite the HUGE amount of support from the fans, the networks weren't going to allow a continuation of the series, and there was no guarantee the movie was going to make enough money to allow a sequel. 

However, from what I've heard and read, had the series continued, Wash was going to be killed during the second season. There was no plan to keep him as a long term character. As far as Book goes...yes, he had a background of some sort (that we never did get the answers to), but all in all he was a minor character. Nothing in the series truly centered around him.

So, with that said...I still expect another Firefly/Serenity movie. There has been some talk of it; whether it happens or not, who knows?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> EEK!  An Undead Warforged?  For real?  I didn't even know that there was such a thing.  "Undead Magical Construct" -- what a concept!   If Basher7 falls in my 'Keep on the Shadowfell' game, maybe we can convince Scotley to allow 'him' to be reanimated?




Heh, yeah that would be interesting to say the least. However; I hope you'll forgive me if I'd prefer to just keep Basher7 alive.


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Heh, yeah that would be interesting to say the least. However; I hope you'll forgive me if I'd prefer to just keep Basher7 alive.



Awwwww, ok.  Maybe I'll bring Basher6 into the story as Basher7's undead predecessor. heh heh heh


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2009)

Please, read the new title of the WD newsflash.

We continue our non-topic discussion...

now! (Leif, you signal )


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

Off-topic?

Well, on the subject of Babylon 5, I've got a game running on these boards that needs some new players (currently Blackrat and Shayuri, formerly WD and Jemal) 

Should you want to take a look...


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Off-topic?
> 
> Well, on the subject of Babylon 5, I've got a game running on these boards that needs some new players (currently Blackrat and Shayuri, formerly WD and Jemal)
> 
> Should you want to take a look...



Sure sounds like fun, Dr. Si, but I'm afraid that I don't know the first thing about the Babylon 5 game.   Does it use the d20 system?

EDIT:  I read the Introductory Post of the game and it sounds great and very cool!


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> now! (Leif, you signal )



Que??  Was?? Huh???
signal?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Sure sounds like fun, Dr. Si, but I'm afraid that I don't know the first thing about the Babylon 5 game.   Does it use the d20 system?
> 
> EDIT:  I read the Introductory Post of the game and it sounds great and very cool!




You don't really need to know much about the gamesystem. It is based of off standard D&D 3.5 using their own eguipment and classes, but the basic game mechanic works just like D&D. I think all you really need to worry about is coming up with a consept and me and Dr. Simon can help you through mechanics part of character creation.


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You don't really need to know much about the gamesystem. It is based of off standard D&D 3.5 using their own eguipment and classes, but the basic game mechanic works just like D&D. I think all you really need to worry about is coming up with a consept and me and Dr. Simon can help you through mechanics part of character creation.



Ok, cool, but even a concept will be quite a challenge for me, considering that I have seen just a very few episodes of B5, and that was quite a number of years ago.  I for sure don't know the names of any of the races, or any details like that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> Que??  Was?? Huh???
> signal?



Signal, like hint, lead... (English is my second language, remember? )
Got (surprisingly)a bit online time today.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Signal, like hint, lead... (English is my second language, remember? )
> Got (surprisingly)a bit online time today.




oh no, WD, you used the right Terminoligy. Leif was just in denial that he is the initiator of off topic discussion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Off-topic?
> 
> Well, on the subject of Babylon 5, I've got a game running on these boards that needs some new players (currently Blackrat and Shayuri, formerly WD and Jemal)
> 
> Should you want to take a look...




I would very much like to, but I am looking for another game or two to drop out of as it is. If any of my characters get killed in any of the 12 games I am in, I won't be re-rolling anything.

If I had the chance to play, I would want to play a psy, I would think. Anti Psi-Corp ya know?


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I would very much like to, but I am looking for another game or two to drop out of as it is. If any of my characters get killed in any of the 12 games I am in, I won't be re-rolling anything.
> 
> If I had the chance to play, I would want to play a psy, I would think. Anti Psi-Corp ya know?



"Any," I assume, EXCEPT Whirtlestaff's?   [j/k - You're in a number of games that are of much higher quality than mine, so want me to help you out by killing off a couple? hehehe  ]


Walking Dad said:


> Signal, like hint, lead... (English is my second language, remember? )
> Got (surprisingly)a bit online time today.



Ok, sorry!  I thought this whole thread was off-topic.   And it's good to be seeing so much of you, WD!  (Almost like the good old days!)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

For the record:

i am not actively trying to kill any character and I would not want any dm to try to do likewise. What happens is what happens. If I had tried to kill off any, Cappizzio could be cilled off by just jumping down and taking on the owl bear bare fisted or Caerwyn would have joined rogash and uulark on the under the street passage way...which i think you two will be seeing the winner of the last fight there in the chaos beast chamber really soon....

On a side note, did I see someone mention the possibility of another serenity movie? What is going to happen in it? that assasin joins the crew of S.?

on another aside, there is a logical and good reason why i would decrease the number games I am playing in. I plan on running a game, eventually. I just need to get free of some time committments and games.And before any ask it would be at least a year before I solidify any thing.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ok, cool, but even a concept will be quite a challenge for me, considering that I have seen just a very few episodes of B5, and that was quite a number of years ago.  I for sure don't know the names of any of the races, or any details like that.




That might be a bit problematic then ... But then again, I believe it can be worked around if you have some idea what sort of character you want to play.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

That and some judicious use of the venerable Lurker's Guide


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> That and some judicious use of the venerable Lurker's Guide






Blackrat said:


> That might be a bit problematic then ... But then again, I believe it can be worked around if you have some idea what sort of character you want to play.



Ok, thanks!  Having read a bit to jog my memory, I think that I would NOT want to play a Narn, Mindori, Vorlon, or Centauri.  Better stick with a human.   And I'd be looking to make him a cross between a hotshot pilot and a rogue.  Sort of a "Han Solo meets Mad Martigan*" kind of fellow.  How does that sound?

* Or whatever Val Kilmer's character's name was in "Willow"

BTW, could you please give me links for the OOC and RG?  Got the IC just fine.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

See the spoiler block in my sig for OOC and RG files.  You may want to check with Blackrat about overlap with his *ahem* _Minbari_ character who is currently the pilot of the group, but I don't see too much of a problem if another character has some dogfighting ability.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2009)

Concept developed a bit further, and approval sought from you and blackrat in OOC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2009)

mad mortagen was probably my favorite character in willow. That part must have been a blast to play!


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, he was definitely cool stuff!  In MY eyes, that role made Val Kilmer's reputation!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd love to play in the B5 game, but I don't think I've got the time right now. Like Dewar, I should really be scaling back the games I am in. I'd love to play me some Narn though.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'd love to play in the B5 game, but I don't think I've got the time right now. Like Dewar, I should really be scaling back the games I am in. I'd love to play me some Narn though.




Oh come on Rhun... You want it, join the dark side! We need more PC's


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2009)

And the posting rate is quite relaxed anyway....[beckoning smiley]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'd love to play in the B5 game, but I don't think I've got the time right now. Like Dewar, I should really be scaling back the games I am in. I'd love to play me some Narn though.




Narns are so cool!!



Blackrat said:


> Oh come on Rhun... You want it, join the dark side! We need more PC's






Dr Simon said:


> And the posting rate is quite relaxed anyway....[beckoning smiley]




You guys are just plain bad, ya know. Watch your back Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Oh come on Rhun... You want it, join the dark side! We need more PC's




Yeah, I was thinking of a Narn similar in styling to Ta'lon. He was way cool for a minor character, and you just didn't get to see enough of him in the series.



Dr Simon said:


> And the posting rate is quite relaxed anyway....[beckoning smiley]




Let me think on this.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 14, 2009)

Ah jsut do it man! You will so injoy it!!!


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah jsut do it man! You will so injoy it!!!



Don't you wanna beat him to it, DeWar??


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> Don't you wanna beat him to it, DeWar??




Yeah, do it!



Scott DeWar said:


> Ah jsut do it man! You will so injoy it!!!




Yeah, but I can't even seem to keep my own games going right now. I'm kind of in a lethargic spot when it comes to posting right now.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yeah, but I can't even seem to keep my own games going right now. I'm kind of in a lethargic spot when it comes to posting right now.



I've got a spot like that.  It's right between my shoulder blades.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2009)

What? you have a heart? I thought to be a lawyer you had to have your heart removed?


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Who said anything about a heart?  I said that I have a lethargic spot between my shoulder blades.  Thanks for giving me a heart, though!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2009)

I never said yoou had a heart, I just insinuateed that yoours had to be surgically removed so you can become a lawyer! I don't think anyone would ever accuse you of having a heart!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I never said yoou had a heart, I just insinuateed that yoours had to be surgically removed so you can become a lawyer! I don't think anyone would ever accuse you of having a heart!!




So they removed his heart through his back, which gave him the lethargic spot between his shoulders? That sounds like an interesting procedure.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I never said yoou had a heart, I just insinuateed that yoours had to be surgically removed so you can become a lawyer! I don't think anyone would ever accuse you of having a heart!!





Rhun said:


> So they removed his heart through his back, which gave him the lethargic spot between his shoulders? That sounds like an interesting procedure.



 You guys!

alas, *snif* I guess my search for _REAL_ friends must continue.....


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

Come on guys, don't be that way. Leif's got a heart. I've been to his place he's got like three of four of them. They're nailed to the wall with daggers. I think they came from players that pissed him off. Or maybe ex-wives.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Come on guys, don't be that way. Leif's got a heart. I've been to his place he's got like three of four of them. They're nailed to the wall with daggers. I think they came from players that pissed him off. Or maybe ex-wives.





Scotley strikes hard and fast! LOL.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 15, 2009)

He knows I only hurt the ones I love.


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Come on guys, don't be that way. Leif's got a heart. I've been to his place he's got like three of four of them. They're nailed to the wall with daggers. I think they came from players that pissed him off. Or maybe ex-wives.



Hehehe


Rhun said:


> Scotley strikes hard and fast! LOL.





Scotley said:


> He knows I only hurt the ones I love.



I'm not hurtin'!  If you wanna talk about HURTIN', ask the ex-wives how their day was!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

I am sure they took out his heart from between the shoulderes, but most of  the time they remove the spine as well. In Leif's case, though, they left the spine in.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sure they took out his heart from between the shoulderes, but most of  the time they remove the spine as well. In Leif's case, though, they left the spine in.



  Thanks!  We does what we cans.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sure they took out his heart from between the shoulderes, but most of  the time they remove the spine as well. In Leif's case, though, they left the spine in.






Leif said:


> Thanks!  We does what we cans.





just no heart. I heard one of your ex-wives has it framed with a wooden steak through it, sitting over the mantle.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> just no heart. I heard one of your ex-wives has it framed with a wooden steak through it, sitting over the mantle.



This theory doesn't really hold water when you consider these undeniable facts:

1.  My first ex-wife is the one who left ME -- sneaked out of town while I was away getting lawyer training.  I had no idea there was a problem until I came home and found her totally gone.  (And I had even talked to her on the phone during my trip and she gave me no clue that something was up!  )

2.  Ex-wife #2 is DEAD.  (I learned how to handle 'em after that first one!)

3.  There has, to date, THANKFULLY been no Wife #3!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow, I take 16 hours off from EN World an Leif goes on a post fest! Looks like I'm gonna have to go back to spending all my time here.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Fear not, Gentle Rhun!  You've still got better than 2000 posts on me, and this is a decidedly rare day for me.  I doubt if it will often be repeated during the weeks ahead.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Fear not, Gentle Rhun!  You've still got better than 2000 posts on me, and this is a decidedly rare day for me.  I doubt if it will often be repeated during the weeks ahead.




Just giving you a hard time. Work has been super busy for me lately, so my windows to logon and post seem to keep shrinking.


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2009)

Still, we need to try not to give Scotley any additional excuses to make off-color posts about sensitive areas of the female anatomy.   Why, I'd be just in tears (for at least 2 minutes) if he got booted off the board for it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

would that be teaars of laughter?


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

Of course not!  Tears of pure anguish!!  (Gan I grin yet, or is he still looking?)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't think Leif had tear ducts at all, so I'd even take tears of laughter!


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey!  I resemble that remark!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

He's still looking...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> Hey!  I resemble that remark!




That's why I made it! LOL.



Scotley said:


> He's still looking...




Well, quit looking already.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

In that case, 


[]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2009)

like water off a duck's back, man!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

More like sh!+ through a goose I'm thinking.


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2009)

Rotflmao


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> More like sh!+ through a goose I thinking.






Leif said:


> Rotflmao



hmmmm, I may haave to agree to that.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> hmmmm, I may haave to agree to that.




I concur.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2009)

Considering the sheer volume of output from some of you guys, it's much more like Sh** through a MOOSE, not a goose.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Or a bear, not a hare...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2009)

Or a titan not a triton...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2009)

this is sad, you guys are bad...and i do not like green eggs and ham said sam i am.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

*yawwwn*  Wake me when somebody posts something else funny, would ya? 

ppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbt!!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

scott dewar said:


> this is sad, you guys are bad...and i do not like green eggs and ham said sam i am.




spam?


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2009)

Rhun said:


> spam?



Yes, please?  YUMMMY!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2009)

No thanks on the spam. too much in the e-mail already.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Leif said:


> Yes, please?  YUMMMY!!




It goes good with fritos.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

Spam sales are on the rise (go Hormel!)


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

Spam and Eggs, Fried Spam Sandwich, Spam Over Easy, Fricaseed Spam, Spam Stew, Spam Tartare, Watermelon Stuffed With Spam, Pineapple Upside Spam Cake, Spam and Cheese Sandwich, Spamburger, Spam Pizza, Spam Chow Mein,  Moo Goo Gai Spam, Spam Rolls, Pu Pu Spammer, Spam Drop Soup, Spaghetti and Spamballs, "Surf and Turf" Crab Spam, and the hits just keep-a-coming!


[Hurry Back,WD, and END this nonsense, please!]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

Mmm...spam.

Leif, you are right, this thread has gotten out of control. LOL.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2009)

I can see it. Of all threads I started, this will be the one with the most posts.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

It could sure happen!

Hey, who's ready for me to move forward with the kobold battle?  Tarrk???  Khellek???  Basher7???

(Ooops, has Basher7 even posted to this thread??)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

I s'pose I'm ready.

Rhun: Rumour is you're not a fan of Eberron? Any reason?


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2009)

Careful with that un-checked enthusiasm there, Khellek!  You're liable to strain something that you need! 

(And you wondered why it was taking me so long!  Sheesh!)


----------

